# Mags, SM, SSM, Remington, Winchester, whats the big deal???



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

OK I got to know why it that a simple question about rifles cannot be answered without getting into an argument over someone's forced opinion. I posted a question about a gun comparison and ended up getting "why get that gun when you should get this." Like these guys cannot read or they know more about everything then everyone and they are right. This site should be for one thing, right? Hmmmmm&#8230;but what is that one thing. To me this looks more like a pissing contest then a place to post questions and comments in a grown up/civilized manner. I have not come upon a place yet that takes factual scientific proof and boom, bam, crash, splats them all over the floor and common human opinion is now law. So I ask this, WHY is it such a crime to shoot a deer with a .300WM, or flip it around why is it s crime to shoot a deer with a .222? I know why I got my .300WM more then anything. It was a bigger gun then the guns my party hunts with. I wanted to give my self an advantage over them. Is it over kill? Hmmm well the thing is, I have seen them shoot deer that they have had to track all over the county and never did find it. I hit my deer and down she came. (to clarify the other guns are 2 .270 and a .270WSM). I also have seen the same .270 hit a deer, the deer went a few yards then stopped, looked back, and started to run, then after about 70 yards she fell. I have a friend that shoots a 25-06 and loves it. He has shot many deer with it but has have a few times they have dropped dead right away. (not saying that it never happened) I have another friend that shoots a .243 just because he don't like the kick of bigger guns have has had few problems with it. So here are 3 people, one shoots a .300WM, one shoots a 25-06, and one shoots a .243. Now guess how many times we have gotten into fights about the guns. 0 zero the big goose egg. They had asked me what made me get that gun and I told them the factors in getting it and they told me why they have their guns that nothing more has been said then that. So why must so many people on here have to thump their chest and say "you don't need that big of a gun" and they act that they are superior because of it. I have been arguing about the worth of a .25WSSM over a 25-06 with a guy and I did not even ask in my original posting about a 25-06. So why must we fight about gun is better. Why cannot a post go buy and someone just ask a question about a subject and only people that have experiences with that subject? Arguments are a good thing&#8230;it gives options and thoughts about that subject. So why do people have to put irrelevant material into a posting? For me it just makes me read more then I would like. Then I have to put up with those people that are forcing an opinion instead of stating one.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

You got 9 responses in that thread your talking about, not counting your original post. Three of the responses are actually yours complaining about opinions offered. One persons response addressed the choices you posted about, but even that poster offered up a third choice in his opinion. Three others were simple one line opinions about low recoil rifles because you did in your original post also mentioned low recoil being a factor. Now here you are with a new thread complaining all everyone does is argue in every thread........:huh:


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

The first post to my question offerd info on what I wanted as well as other options yes. But the others were not offering they were to a point of commanding. They did it in a way that is rude to others that are looking for info on subjects. If you post a question about a remington rifle why would would want to know about a browning? THis is about being kind and helping...not forcing opinions on people. Putting your 2 cents in a place that it should not be is not somthing that should be doing here. A simple well I shoot this type and you should look at it because. NO they just put down those others suck and you must get this. Does that help no. And when they get a post back confronting them about it, they have to defend their testosterone. And why must that be done?


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Maybe it is you that needs to look at the advice you impart! If I remember you have dissed the .25Wssm and suggest they get a 25-06 and then state the reason for you looking at a .25Wssm is the speed etc! You have us confused or are there more than you posting under your name!!!!!!!!


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ron Gilmore said:


> Maybe it is you that needs to look at the advice you impart! If I remember you have dissed the .25Wssm and suggest they get a 25-06 and then state the reason for you looking at a .25Wssm is the speed etc! You have us confused or are there more than you posting under your name!!!!!!!!


You may want to reread anything I said about a .25wssm cause thats the gun right now I'm leaning tward getting for my father. The posting I originally put down was asking about 2 cals. I then got a bunch of messages about how I should not be stupid and leave such silly things aloan and get a diff cal. Thats not what I asked is it not?

The point of this post is to get people to think about how they press an opinion. A simple "this is what I use and you should give it a look over" not the IMHO, chest thumping, and forced exprestions.

Comand respect dont demand it


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> I then got a bunch of messages about how I should not be stupid and leave such silly things aloan and get a diff cal. Thats not what I asked is it not?
> 
> The point of this post is to get people to think about how they press an opinion. A simple "this is what I use and you should give it a look over" not the IMHO, chest thumping, and forced exprestions.
> 
> Comand respect dont demand it


Well let's see........

Alaskan Brown Bear Killer said:
"Might want to consider the 22-250".

Pennsyltucky said:
"22-250 or 220 swift. very little recoil and man they work!! and less money than those novelty short mags"

Scooter said:
"Go with a 25-06 in a Reminton 700 CDL it is a lighter rifle that comes standard with R3 recoil pad that will go a long way to reduce felt recoil. Plus the 25-06 is everthing that silly .25WSSM is and more".

That's a bunch? Looks like three to me and guess what, they say just what you wanted when you say "A simple this is what I use and you should give it a look over". Where is the word stupid? forced exprestions...don't know what that is so will pass on that one. Chest thumping? Well, you're right. there is a problem here but it has nothing to do with the opinions you received. The problem is no one agreed the choices you had would give you the reduced recoil you were seeking. Your making a mountain out of a mole hill.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

So what your saying is that you feel that casue you argue and thump your chest that you have to argue just a simple point about being kind to each other and not forcing an opintion. I guess I feel bad for someone who has to put someone else (or try) down for just making a simple statment about lets all play nice and be kind. We are here to help each other not exert athority on each other. :eyeroll: :eyeroll: :eyeroll:


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

> We are here to help each other not exert athority on each other


And that's what you were doing by complaining about their opinion to your question? Only chest thumping going on is from you. You proved that with starting a second thread instead of addressing your perceived problem in the original thread http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=21385 where everyone would know what you are talking about. Everyone else is simply scratching their head trying to figure out what your problem is. Don't be surprised if no one ever wants to answer a question from you again.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Gohon said:


> > We are here to help each other not exert athority on each other
> 
> 
> And that's what you were doing by complaining about their opinion to your question? Only chest thumping going on is from you. You proved that with starting a second thread instead of addressing your perceived problem in the original thread http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=21385 where everyone would know what you are talking about. Everyone else is simply scratching their head trying to figure out what your problem is. Don't be surprised if no one ever wants to answer a question from you again.


Are you that ignorent? You sit here and argue with me and tell me that I am tumping my chest ect. I'm not here complaining about the resalts I got on my post about the guns. I am here to ask why post somthing that is not relevent about a question. Be nice, disscuse an opintion not force it. If you posted somthing about one spacific subject and I can on there and bashed it then told you you are silly for doing it and then go on about myself and how what I do is so much more meaningfull. What would you do? It just seams like you are looking for a fight about somthing that you must be against. Against being kind adn helpful. NOT being an A$$ about the way opintions are delt. :eyeroll: to you


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

Well................ do you see anyone running in here to support your crying? Saw one person, no two, counting myself in this thread and several in the other thread tell you that you are the one with a problem. How much of a hint does it take before something sinks into your skull? Not really surprised you're now reverting to name calling....... small minds operate that way.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Again taking offence and trying to start a pissing contest over a simple hey guys lets be nicer over how things are done on here then I feel sorry for you. And I guess if I cannot use examples of things I have seen on here then I am sorry for trying to get people on here to respect one another insted of seeing people act like you are right now...knowing all and seeing all and telling all. :eyeroll:


----------



## johnsona (Dec 4, 2003)

> Are you that ignorent? You sit here and argue with me and tell me that I am tumping my chest ect. I'm not here complaining about the resalts I got on my post about the guns. I am here to ask why post somthing that is not relevent about a question. Be nice, disscuse an opintion not force it


Hmm.....so you started this thread to get people to stop shoving their opinions down others throats, right? I get where you're coming from with that, but isn't that exactly what you're doing here? Shoving your opinion of how others should answer a post down their throats? You might want to look at what you're writing before you post it, because it's coming off as a little hypocritical right now. [/quote]


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

Ture...but when someone trys to start a pissing contest over somthing so little, that I dont understand. To call someone out at times is not a good thing to do but it has to happen. For somone to come on to this thread and start nocking around like has been happening, I think it is because he may be one of those who think they know more and best. Your the first to come on here and actually disscuse the fact at times being men we do act stupid, but sometimes that is the only way to get somone who is acting in a lower manner to look up and see its to get more people to think about how they conduct them selves on the site.


----------

